# Today was a



## tel (Mar 17, 2012)

....big day at the House of Tel - first, Rory James put in an appearance at 2:28am and in the evening Tel's Paddys Day bash!


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 17, 2012)

Tel- 

Congratulations.

-Bob


----------



## moconnor (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello Tel,

Congratulations! Is Rory James a grandchild or great grandchild?

Happy St. Patricks Day.

Regards,
Mike O'Connor


----------



## steamer (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats Tel! Glad everyone is doing well!

Have some green beer on me! :big:

Dave


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations Tel!
Great pictures!


----------



## ksouers (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations Grandpa!

Betcha the youngun will think all the celebration is about him!


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations Tel...the day started out well with Rory James arrival and no doubt ended equally well with the bash 

Bill


----------



## Harold Lee (Mar 17, 2012)

Congatulations!!!! That'll be the end of sleeping through the night for a few years for mom and dad... I tell my two kids that they should not worry about not being able to sleep through the night, that it is only temporary and will only last about twenty one years!!!

Enjoy those young uns....

Harold


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats Tel!!!

Now you can at least tell the missus the hangover was well worth it this time!!!

Andrew


----------



## mklotz (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations, Tel. When does his apprenticeship start?

That picture of you is glorious. Do you always look so cheerful or did they just catch you at an 'up' moment?


----------



## Ken I (Mar 17, 2012)

Tel, Congratulations on the new arival.

Perhaps my mental image of the rest of the leprechaun suit is more entertaining than a full photo - let's leave it at that.

Ken


----------



## dsquire (Mar 17, 2012)

Tel

Congratulations are in order. Looks like from here on you are going to have 2 reasons to celebrate Saint Paddy's Day. Having said that it also appears that young Rory James is going to be blessed/cursed with having his birthday on Saint Paddy's Day. Enjoy them and spoil them while you can, they grow up too fast. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 17, 2012)

Many congratulations on the new arrival Tel !

 ;D Your photo must have been taken while waiting for the next Guinness 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Sshire (Mar 17, 2012)

Dad
Wonderful. Happy and healthy. Watch for chips in the pram
Best
Stan


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats from me too...Hope Mum and baby are well and not to affected by the fumes from the Guiness


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome Rory James. Tell us a bit about your interest and experience.

Congratulations, Tel and Mom and Dad. Now the joy of life really begins.


Nice pic Tel. I always thought that leprechauns should look a little fierce. That cutsie elf stuff is OK for cookie making but Guinness and Jameson are the stuff of warriors.

Jerry


----------



## rake60 (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats Tel and Family!

Rick


----------



## vcutajar (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats Tel.


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 17, 2012)

Conrats Tel

Hope mum and Little Rory James are both doing well.

Stew


----------



## tel (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks all! Rory is actually Grandchild no 7 (+ 2 step grandkids) - now I've got the beard I'm thinking of going into the patriarch business!


----------



## gabby (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats to you and the family with another little Aussie touching down, We hope all is well with those concerned although I'm not to sure about you Tel, it looks like you came off second best ha ha.
Once again Congrats to all,
Ya gotta luv 'em,
little angels I mean.
Cheers
Graham


----------



## seagar (Mar 17, 2012)

Tel, your looking more handsome every day. :big:

Ian


----------



## metalmad (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Tel
Congratulations Mate
Love the Hat too :big:
Pete


----------



## jim216 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congratulations Tel, all the best to the Mother and Father and have a pint for me !   

.


----------



## steam5 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congratulations to you & all the family Tel.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 18, 2012)

Tel,

*Today was a *great day, one of the better days of my life.

What more could you ask for Tel, recently seeing one of yours starting a new life by getting married, another new life coming into the world, and you celebrating your heritage to the full.

Definitely too much joy for one person to handle.

But really, you should have dyed your mustache to match that beard. *club*

Hearty congratulations mate


John


----------



## tel (Mar 18, 2012)

th_wav


----------



## dsquire (Mar 18, 2012)

tel  said:
			
		

> th_wav



Glad you had a good day. May today and tomorrow be even better. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Maryak (Mar 18, 2012)

tel  said:
			
		

> ....big day at the House of Tel - first, Rory James put in an appearance at 2:28am and in the evening Tel's Paddys Day bash!



Well 2 out of 3 who look like they belong to the human race is pretty good ;D

Seriously mate congratulations. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Mar 19, 2012)

> Well 2 out of 3 who look like they belong to the human race is pretty good



 ;D Cut the kid a bit of slack Bob - lotsa babies look like that when they are only a couple of hours old!


----------



## ToniTD1490 (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations Tel you look so happy..!

Tonitd1490


----------

